# New Hyundai Elentra 2015- Dealer issue



## Moh123 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have purchase new Hyundai Elentra 2015 from authorized Abu Dhabi dealer. After all the banking formalities when I had gone to take the delivery of the car I saw that the car already had 377 kms on it and was driven. I did inform the dealer about this but he said that it's common. For me it wasn't common because I did had experience of buying new cars before and the maximum driven car I feel is below 50kms which is acceptable. I have till now haven't taken the car and kept the car with dealer. Seek advice what should I do in this regards? The car was shown to me after registration and I don't want take the car as I have doubt it might be a Demo car? 
Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I totally agree with you - it is not "new" when it has more than a few km on it.
If you have already paid for the car and it is registered and insured in your nsme - it wont be easy for them to change to another vehicle.
Providing the car is totally immaculate and in all ways looks like a new vehicle - then you shouod be askng them to either give you some cash back or maybe agree to service the car free (if this is not already included).
Also, check all the paperwork that you get from the dealer to see if it says "new" on the order and invoices.
You should also get them to show you other new cars that they have in stock to see how many km they are displaying. If they all have a few hundred ob them - fair enough (altgough I doubt they will).
If they all have just a few km showing - then you can prove to the dealer that they are lying to you and this will strengthen your position.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

377km is not a delivery mileage I would accept for a new car; it has been driven by other people for at least 3 to 4 hours! Normally, when a new car rolls out of the showroom, it would be about 20km at the most. My BMW rolled out the showroom last year with 2.7km on the counter! 

I definitely advice you to take it up with the dealer management and Hyundai Middle East; something fishy here. Hopefully you have some proof, with a delivery note mentioning the 377km....


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Can you get them to re-set the meter back to say 50 ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

arabianhorse said:


> Can you get them to re-set the meter back to say 50 ?


Hi,
What is the advantage of doing that?
The point of buying a new car with just the norrmal few km on it - is that you know how it has been driven and not abused, from new.
A car with 377 km on it could have been used on trackdays at the autodrome or driven madly at high revs - without respecting the normal advice to gently bed in the brake pads, limit the engine revs for first 500km - the "running in" period of a new car.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

no matter what do not accept !

definitely not a new car.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

I bought a new car 6 months ago. Only they gave me the wrong one.

I had driven 200km before the dealer realised the mistake.

Handed it in and got my proper one.
Both had been driven 30km when I got it


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What is the advantage of doing that?
> The point of buying a new car with just the norrmal few km on it - is that you know how it has been driven and not abused, from new.
> A car with 377 km on it could have been used on trackdays at the autodrome or driven madly at high revs - without respecting the normal advice to gently bed in the brake pads, limit the engine revs for first 500km - the "running in" period of a new car.
> ...


Advantage is you save 327 km.

Handy savings when it comes to selling


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

arabianhorse said:


> Advantage is you save 327 km.
> 
> Handy savings when it comes to selling


Totally agree - except it is fraud - and you don't want to encourage the dealers to try even more tricks than they already do!
Cheers
Steve


----------

